# Husband and Wife Looking for Online D&D 5th ED Group with DM EST



## GrandpaGamez (Nov 7, 2015)

If you have an opening in your group for my wife and I, please send me a PM with info.
We value your time as much as our own!
We are punctual, we love to show up early and ready to play.
We are looking for a regular group/campaign 1-2 nights a week.
We are waiting on finding a group to roll characters, to better fit campaign.
Experienced player and inexperienced wife looking for a group with a DM Eastern Standard Time.
Both have Microphone Headsets and familiar with most forms of VOIP(we have our own Florida Hosted Teamspeak ) 
Our Schedule~Monday Tuesday Wednesdays 5-9PM Friday 5PM till when ever Saturday When ever to when Ever.
We play other games Thursdays and Sundays.
Weekdays past 9 PM EST is not an option for us at all.
We have 100 down 20 up connection and above average PCs so VOIPS and Video conferencing to play will not be an issue. 
We will purchase fantasy grounds if the right group presents its self. 
I am 100% new to online Tabletop


----------



## stephenpeter20 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey I'm running a group which will be totally imagination based so no VT. I will share images and maps via google hangouts though. This is something I'm trying because I'm between computers at the moment and also because I've wanted to try it since some say its more immersive. So if you wanna give it a try let me know. My google account is stephenpeter20. Feel free to msg me on hangouts


----------

